# Heard County



## toolmkr20

How's everything looking in Heard County for you guys?


----------



## toolmkr20

Pulled my card today and had some decent bucks on it.


----------



## smsbearshockey

It's hot in Heard Co.  Got a few bachelor groups on camera.  Waiting for the temps to cool down and they split up.  Excited to get the food plots in.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I have some relatively high expectations for this year. Saw a good many deer last year, more so than years past. This included a lot of young bucks that should be shooters this year.


----------



## toolmkr20

You fellas got any pics you could share? I'm always interested in what other hunters are seeing in Heard. I think Heard still has some very good deer genetics despite what others always seem to say about our herd.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I haven't even pulled a card yet. I'll try to grab some asap. I agree, the genetics are still here. There are still some really good deer in the county.


----------



## gma1320

How was everyone's opening weekend,  it was slow at our club


----------



## toolmkr20

Saw an ole wise doe Saturday morning but she caught my wind and trotted back the way she came. I saw a doe with her fawns this evening. I got a short video of it with my phone. I'd post it but I'm not sure how to embed videos from my phone.


----------



## Buckhead

I hunt in a club close to Corinth.  We have lots of trail cam pics, including some really nice bucks.  A couple appear to be 130-140 and one that is really big.       

Unfortunately, this happens every year.  We get pictures, everyone gets excited, then tumbleweeds during rifle season.  Not just bucks, but total deer sightings in general.  Am guessing it is a food source thing, however, we do have acorns and plenty of browse.  

We all usually get a deer or two, just that we rarely see the big ones we have pictures of.  Hoping this year is different.


----------



## outdoorlife99

I'll be the first to admit I can pattern summer deer like a pro, big bucks on trail cams week after week. Even in daylight, all hours. But then it's time to hunt and they have vanished. Not even getting on camera anymore. And I don't pressure them, have many stands on several properties so I move around. And it's the same everywhere. Beats me, wish I could do in fall what I can in summer


----------



## Buckaroo93

What's the status in Heard?


----------



## Buckaroo93

No one hunting in Heard?


----------



## Dustin Pate

Lots of scrapes showing up over the last week. For where I hunt, we are still 2.5-4 weeks from prime time.


----------



## Buckaroo93

Dustin Pate said:


> Lots of scrapes showing up over the last week. For where I hunt, we are still 2.5-4 weeks from prime time.



What section of the county do you hunt?


----------



## Dustin Pate

Buckaroo93 said:


> What section of the county do you hunt?



Numerous areas. North Central, North East, and middle of the county.


----------



## Rackmaster

*Heard*

We border the WMA on the Snake Creek Access side no sign on our club yet.


----------



## gma1320

We are in the southwest corner between the wma and Glenn . Seen a couple of rubs and one of the other members has seen a scrape. But we don't generally have much rutting activities till last week of November and first of September.  Also I don't know if anyone else is having the same issue but it seems that we are down on deer population


----------



## Dustin Pate

I've got a lot of night time activity on the scrapes right now. Got a couple 2 year old 8's that will get a pass, unless the wife wants to shoot one.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Bucks are cruising big time the last 3 days. Lots of young bucks seen. Dad saw 2 borderline bucks with one of those being one he probably should have shot. I saw an absolute stud at first light Saturday and he never slowed for a shot.


----------



## Jay Hughes

Lots of action near Franklin! Bucks cruising. Good bucks being seen and harvested. Time to be in the woods. Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## outdoorlife99

Well, I thought the rut done past me by. Not seeing anything to lead otherwise. Slow round franklin for me


----------



## toolmkr20

We don’t start seeing any rut action on our lease in Heard till closer to middle or end of December. Our lease is on Frolona Rd. So far on my cams still seeing young fawns with older doe with the bigger bucks still hanging with each other.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Wide open chasing in NE part of the county this morning. Dad had young bucks giving a doe fits and I killed a 13 point right on the heels of a doe.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Congratulations Dustin, That 13 PT is a stud.  I hunt in the frolona area and scrapes are definitely showing up more and rubs to.  got some nice ones on the cams. My cams are set up on scrapes.


----------



## gma1320

Starting to see some scrapes and rubs and a few small ones pestering does


----------



## Buckaroo93

*SE Heard*

What’s the activity level like right now in SE Heard? Around Franklin?


----------



## outdoorlife99

Dead, no movement of any kind


----------



## Buckaroo93

outdoorlife99 said:


> Dead, no movement of any kind



Serious?


----------



## Buckaroo93

What's everyone's best guess on the timing of the secondary rut and its intensity this year?


----------



## toolmkr20

Post up those Heard Co. cam pics guys. I’m going to try and pull cards tomorrow to see how things are shaping up. If I have anything decent I’ll post it up.


----------



## gma1320




----------



## toolmkr20

Got a couple young bucks. Here’s couple pics of a young 8.


----------



## toolmkr20

Few more pics. They're hitting my mineral lick hard plus I got a few yellow acorns out. I have a beast of a 6pt running around. Good crop of doe as well.


----------



## toolmkr20

Nice looking buck gma1320.


----------



## gma1320

How is everyone's season going so far?


----------



## toolmkr20

I had that big old doe in the picture above come by Sunday afternoon on opening weekend. She stayed just out of range for an archery shot. There is a reason she's gotten as old as she has. She is one smart cookie, probably won't see her during rifle season.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Only been once due to heat. I've got a really good 11 pt showing up pretty regularly, but I'm almost afraid to risk blowing it sweating like a pig.


----------



## gma1320

Dustin Pate said:


> Only been once due to heat. I've got a really good 11 pt showing up pretty regularly, but I'm almost afraid to risk blowing it sweating like a pig.


Yeah that's my worry as well. Went Saturday evening of last week with no results other than sweet saturated clothes. Seen one opening morning. But with the heat and limited hunting spots I decided not to go this weekend and will probably just hunt public land till it cools off some


----------



## Dustin Pate

Lots of water oaks and red oaks are starting to fall and the deer are hammering them. Shot a doe last night who fed for 30 + minutes in a small oak flat.


----------



## Rackmaster

Have not seen any white oaks dropping in Heard, have y’all?


----------



## Dustin Pate

Rackmaster said:


> Have not seen any white oaks dropping in Heard, have y’all?



Very few. The ones at the house have just started dropping in the last few days, but it is a very slim crop. I spent a good deal of time on the WMA last week and they were sparse there as well.

Have noticed a big uptick in scrapes opening up in the last week.


----------



## Rackmaster

3.5 hrs yesterday 2 white oak acorns fell.
Gonna be a rough year with no white oaks!!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Lots of young bucks moving this weekend. Saw a really nice up and coming 8 point Saturday morning and then a young 6 and I think the same 8 yesterday morning. Dad had some does and a spike munching red oaks yesterday morning as well.


----------



## gma1320

Dustin Pate said:


> Lots of young bucks moving this weekend. Saw a really nice up and coming 8 point Saturday morning and then a young 6 and I think the same 8 yesterday morning. Dad had some does and a spike munching red oaks yesterday morning as well.


What part of the county are you in?


----------



## Dustin Pate

gma1320 said:


> What part of the county are you in?



Piece I’ve been hunting is in the Northeast part.


----------



## Bwmstr1

When do you guys start seeing scrapes I'm in the west part of Heard close to the line,first time hunting this close to Alabama,I'm being told Peak is early Dec,But Just wondering when you guys usually start seeing Rubs and scrapes .Thanks in Advance
..


----------



## Dustin Pate

Bwmstr1 said:


> When do you guys start seeing scrapes I'm in the west part of Heard close to the line,first time hunting this close to Alabama,I'm being told Peak is early Dec,But Just wondering when you guys usually start seeing Rubs and scrapes .Thanks in Advance
> ..




They started showing up big time in the last week for us. Where you are is definitely a late November/early December rut.


----------



## Bwmstr1

Dustin Pate said:


> They started showing up big time in the last week for us. Where you are is definitely a late November/early December rut.


Thanks


----------



## gma1320

Bwmstr1 said:


> When do you guys start seeing scrapes I'm in the west part of Heard close to the line,first time hunting this close to Alabama,I'm being told Peak is early Dec,But Just wondering when you guys usually start seeing Rubs and scrapes .Thanks in Advance
> ..


Yes I am close to Glenn and we don't see any scrapes really until the week before Thanksgiving or so.


----------



## toolmkr20

Had three big doe come in today around 11:30. Shot the first one that gave me an opportunity. Still no sign of chasing or scrapes. Only buck pics I’ve been getting are of little scrub bucks at night. Our rut doesn’t really kick off until December. My lease is on the West side of Heard closer to the Alabama line.


----------



## Bwmstr1

Yessir that's what I got on camera this past week small bucks small scrapes spread out few small rubs scattered..sounds like we got about the same activity..


----------



## outdoorlife99

I hunt just outside Franklin close to the new recreation fields. When does rut normally occur. Trying to put in vacation. Thanks


----------



## Dustin Pate

outdoorlife99 said:


> I hunt just outside Franklin close to the new recreation fields. When does rut normally occur. Trying to put in vacation. Thanks



I've always liked the time around the 21st-Thanksgiving time frame. Still seeing mainly young bucks cruising this weekend. We had 2 new shooters show up on camera this week that we have never seen before, so they are definitely out looking for that first doe in estrus.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Big time chasing this afternoon. Saw 4 different racked bucks.


----------



## Bwmstr1

I saw a dOE by herself about 10 this morning and couple small buck walking around guess closer to ala.you are later it starts.be another week or so around my club


----------



## gma1320

I found a couple of scrapes Saturday at our place


----------



## toolmkr20

Went to pick up my deer at North's yesterday and they had some nice bucks in there from Heard. Might be starting to heat up. They also had a really nice 10pt that had a WMA band on it but they could not remember which WMA it came from. I am thinking with it being North's that it probably came from the last West Point hunt.


----------



## Dustin Pate

There was a very nice 10 killed on the WMA yesterday. I killed a nice 8 on the WMA a little before 9 a.m. yesterday. He was cruising fast and his hocks were dripping wet. I think most of the bucks killed yesterday were after does.


----------



## gma1320

My hunting partner killed this one yesterday at our club. He was with does but his hocks were not all that dark yet.


----------



## toolmkr20

That's a nice buck.


----------



## Buckhead

In a club near Corinth.  Went yesterday and today (12/7), activity seems to have dropped off.  Saw 2 does in 2 days.  3 other hunters didn’t see any over same time frame


----------



## gma1320

Full blow chasing at our club today close to Glenn.


----------



## Rackmaster

ANY MORE SIGN AROUND SNAKE CREEK OUR SCRAPES ARE FULL OF PINESTRAW, HAD A CAM ON THEM FOR 2 WEEKS DOGS AND DOES ALL I GOT!


----------



## GWH

There aren't any bucks left in Heard Co. They packed up and left after hearing all the shooting you have been doing


----------



## toolmkr20

One of our members shot a nice 10pt yesterday. We’re just now starting to see scrapes pop up. About right for our area on the West side of Heard, basically on the Alabama line. Mid to late December is usually prime time for us. I was glad when they extended the season a little for that very reason.


----------



## Rackmaster

toolmkr20 said:


> One of our members shot a nice 10pt yesterday. We’re just now starting to see scrapes pop up. About right for our area on the West side of Heard, basically on the Alabama line. Mid to late December is usually prime time for us. I was glad when they extended the season a little for that very reason.


My brother hunts close to Ephesus on the Alabama line and scrapes are popping up there now, he got a bunch of nice bucks in 1 week on cam.


----------



## Rackmaster

GWH said:


> There aren't any bucks left in Heard Co. They packed up and left after hearing all the shooting you have been doing


Just make sure you shine that trophy up real good for me.


----------



## GWH

Hunted all day, heard two shots, saw nothing other than turkeys and two buck rabbits. The lady hasn't sung yet. Let that head swelling go down! Still a lot of time to go.


----------



## lockhornes

Got this one near Powers Cross Roads Sunday coming to food plot.


----------



## GWH

Nice deer Ronnie


----------



## lockhornes

thanks


----------



## toolmkr20

That’s a nice buck, congrats.


----------



## Rackmaster

lockhornes said:


> Got this one near Powers Cross Roads Sunday coming to food plot.View attachment 953271View attachment 953272


Congratulations Awesome deer


----------



## gma1320

lockhornes said:


> Got this one near Powers Cross Roads Sunday coming to food plot.View attachment 953271View attachment 953272


Nice buck sir


----------



## Dustin Pate

Beautiful buck!


----------



## toolmkr20

I went in at 10 today because of the full  moon. I was on stand for probably 30 minutes when I had a decent buck come cruising through. I tried a couple times to get him to stop but he had his mind on something else. He never lifted his head or slowed up. Things are definitely still hot on our lease. I hope this nasty weather coming through next week doesn’t mess things up.


----------



## toolmkr20

Found this rub while hunting over the holiday and went to check my camera and had this little fella on there. Hope to get a crack at him before the season ends and if not hopefully he'll make it through till next season. He is an 8pt that has another point starting on the right main beam. Might be a monster next year. Here are a couple pics of that 6pt from earlier posts as well.


----------



## gma1320

toolmkr20 said:


> Found this rub while hunting over the holiday and went to check my camera and had this little fella on there. Hope to get a crack at him before the season ends and if not hopefully he'll make it through till next season. He is an 8pt that has another point starting on the right main beam. Might be a monster next year. Here are a couple pics of that 6pt from earlier posts as well. View attachment 954845
> View attachment 954843View attachment 954844View attachment 954846View attachment 954847


Nice rub.


----------



## toolmkr20

So how did everyone finish out?  Just one doe for me. Saw several deer this year for the limited times I got to go. Saw a few young bucks from the stand and one shooter that came and went like a ghost lol. Got a lot of plans for this coming summer like building and putting out troughs and maybe creating some small food plots in between some pine rows. Hope these bucks make it till next year. Can’t wait to see what they turn into.


----------



## toolmkr20

How's everyone's crop of deer looking this year? I need to go pull my cards and check. I put my cameras out a little later than usual this year. Hopefully some of those bucks that were there at the end of the season are still hanging around.


----------



## Dustin Pate

toolmkr20 said:


> How's everyone's crop of deer looking this year? I need to go pull my cards and check. I put my cameras out a little later than usual this year. Hopefully some of those bucks that were there at the end of the season are still hanging around.



Same for me. Just really got some cameras rolling. Have a couple of deer that I hope made it through.


----------



## toolmkr20

Here's a couple bad pics from a cheap Stealth cam of a decent 8pt. I need to move my good camera to this area and get some better pics.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Here are some from my first camera pull of the year.


----------



## toolmkr20

Nice looking group Dustin. That deer on the left in the third pic is a definite shooter in my book.


----------



## toolmkr20

That 8pt I think is a 7pt. Here are some better pics from a different camera I have setup in a different area. I had to take pics of my PC screen and add them with my phone. Not sure why my PC isn’t letting me upload pics tonight. I think it’s the same deer. What do y’all think?


----------



## ehunt

I’m glad to back in Heard this year. I was lucky enough to “re-lease” the same tract of land I killed my very first deer on in 1995. Hoping to get my boys’ first kills on the same tract! How cool would that be?? Here are few pics of the young guys cruising so far. Also busted this cottonmouth a few weeks back while checking cams. We are off of 34 just before Texas


----------



## ehunt

More pics


----------



## antharper

Nice bucks , I’d have that young one in first couple pictures with double beam definitely off limits if it was my choice , he may turn into something crazy looking in a couple years


----------



## toolmkr20

Anybody have any luck today?


----------



## outdoorlife99

Not at all


----------



## Mac

Following joined a club about two miles south of Franklin


----------



## ehunt

Here are some more pics


----------



## Rackmaster

No sign on our lease that borders Snake Creek WMA!

We never see anything til 1st week in November!


----------



## toolmkr20

I need to put my cams back out. I pulled them several weeks ago to change the batteries and still have yet to put them back out. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Not much sign either in the NE corner. Seeing plenty of deer though...just not the right ones. My big 9 almost slipped up the other evening. He came in about 20 minutes after dark per my camera.


----------



## lockhornes

Got him yesterday afternoon near Powers Crossroads. Traveling before dark.


----------



## Mac

lockhornes
nice buck, love the character and mass


----------



## toolmkr20

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Great buck!


----------



## Ehampt

Great deer! Congrats!


----------



## Dustin Pate

Was very blessed to take the 9 point that I posted pictures of earlier in the year. He came out into a plot about 20 minutes before dark. Hocks were just starting to darken.


----------



## Mac

Congrats Dustin, that is a hoss!!

What part of the county do you hunt?

I am where Hwy 100 headed to Hogansville meets Hwy 27


----------



## Dustin Pate

This one came from the NE part of the county.


----------



## toolmkr20

Awesome buck Dustin, congrats. Paymaster and I are gonna give it a shot Saturday morning. Hoping this cold front coming through will have them up on their feet.


----------



## Ehampt

Great tine length. Congrats!


----------



## toolmkr20

Had a great hunt this morning even though we didn’t pull a trigger. Paymaster saw a little spike around 10:30 that walked within 15yds of him. I saw a little young buck around 6:45 probably a 4-6 point it was still too dark to count points even through my scope. He came cruising through and made a little scrape about 75yds from my tree. Then on the way driving out we saw two doe standing in the logging road. God sure blessed us this morning.


----------



## Buckhead

Got this one Friday morning near Corinth.  One side of rack broken from fighting.  Hocks were dark.  Rut is on, lot of movement.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I tagged out last night (9th). Hunted a spot that I’d been wanting to sit for 5 years. Just kept putting it off due to weird location. The sign finally made up my mind. This guy was walking the edge of a cutover at 5:20. Heard him thrashing a tree before I saw him. I believe he had a doe with him. His hocks were wet and stinking. He is a main frame 8 with a kicker off the base.


----------



## toolmkr20

Great buck, congrats Buckhead.


----------



## toolmkr20

Another great buck, congrats Dustin. Next week I’m off for 5 straight days. Hopefully I can get it done. Sure would like a shot at that 7pt I had on camera earlier.


----------



## toolmkr20

Got this 8pt working that scrape that that little 6pt started. He made another scrape on the other side of the same tree.


----------



## toolmkr20

Anyone know how to post videos from your iPhone? I’ve got a video of a button head from this morning that I’d like to post.


----------



## Dustin Pate

toolmkr20 said:


> Anyone know how to post videos from your iPhone? I’ve got a video of a button head from this morning that I’d like to post.



You will have to upload it to Youtube or some video service first. Then post the link.


----------



## ehunt

Hunted 11/24-12/1. 7 straight days. Shot a doe on the 24th. Seen a total of 12 deer. 2 horned bucks, spike and 4 pt. Not showing any sign of chasing, rut, seeking, Nothing. Fresh scrapes were showing early in week. Warm weather hit and locked em down on our place. Did manage to take out 2 coyotes though.


----------



## Rackmaster

ehunt said:


> Hunted 11/24-12/1. 7 straight days. Shot a doe on the 24th. Seen a total of 12 deer. 2 horned bucks, spike and 4 pt. Not showing any sign of chasing, rut, seeking, Nothing. Fresh scrapes were showing early in week. Warm weather hit and locked em down on our place. Did manage to take out 2 coyotes though.


We have got sign on our lease in Heard close to Snake Creek but have not seen any sign of chasing no where on our lease! 

More sign than I have seen but I haven't seen a deer in 3 weeks! 
1 deer was killed on our lease this weekend and it was a doe! 
I let a 6pt walk on Nov 9 and seen 1 doe the next day after that O!


----------



## toolmkr20

No sign other than a few scrapes. No chasing being seen in person or on camera. Our club president has shot two 8pts in the last two weeks and neither had sign of being in rut. I watched two doe yesterday for over 30 minutes mill around in a food plot with no bucks to be seen. So far I would say it’s about normal for our lease. Usually the closer we get to Christmas the better the rut activity is. We’re right on the Alabama line so I’m not sure if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## Buckhead

Hunted Saturday morning on our lease near Corinth.  Saw 2 bucks (6pt & 4pt) and 2 does.  I watched the 6 follow one of the does for 10 minutes or so.   Good to see.  Based on my 35 yrs of hunting this property, the rut is usually winding down about now.  Probably another week of chasing, then time to change tactics and start hunting food sources.


----------



## Professor

Buckhead said:


> Hunted Saturday morning on our lease near Corinth.  Saw 2 bucks (6pt & 4pt) and 2 does.  I watched the 6 follow one of the does for 10 minutes or so.   Good to see.  Based on my 35 yrs of hunting this property, the rut is usually winding down about now.  Probably another week of chasing, then time to change tactics and start hunting food sources.


I need to get back out. I had decided that there was not a rut this year or that I just was in the wrong place.


----------



## Professor

Buckhead said:


> Hunted Saturday morning on our lease near Corinth.  Saw 2 bucks (6pt & 4pt) and 2 does.  I watched the 6 follow one of the does for 10 minutes or so.   Good to see.  Based on my 35 yrs of hunting this property, the rut is usually winding down about now.  Probably another week of chasing, then time to change tactics and start hunting food sources.


I can confirm the rut is on in Heard County. I had a 6 pointer just gallop right through an open field heading for a scrape


----------



## Professor

Had all kind of rutting action yesterday. Snorts, grunts, rattling, fawn and doe bleats.


----------



## toolmkr20

Saw three doe this morning. Still no bucks following. Wind was horrible today. I was sitting on the edge of a food plot in some thick pines about 30’ up a pine tree just off the Hilibahatchee. They came slipping through those pines. Watched them for a good while hoping that a buck would come cruising through with them but nada. I’m off the whole week of Christmas and plan on getting plenty of stand time in.


----------



## ehunt

Younger buck but finally got some chasing on camera.


----------



## Jay Hughes

This was Saturday.


----------



## toolmkr20

With me being off all next week I hope I can put something together. Looks like it’s starting to get good.


----------



## toolmkr20

My view this morning. Saw a doe yesterday evening in all that rain. Hoping the rest of the week will be better with the weather being nicer.


----------



## toolmkr20

Cannot figure out why my pictures keep turning sideways.


----------



## toolmkr20

Here’s a couple pics of a small buck and some thunder chickens and one from the last sit of the season this evening. Had a spike come in about 15 minutes before last light. Tried to get some pics and video but there just wasn’t enough light. Only shot one doe all season but it’s probably been one of the best in a long time in Heard Co as for seeing deer. I hunted probably 25-30 times and saw deer basically almost every time except for a handful of times. I’ve seen more doe this year than any year in recent memory. Saw a few small bucks that should be good up and comers and several button heads. Even though I only shot the one doe the good Lord sure has blessed me in the woods this year. I think things are looking up for our little club in North West Heard. Here’s to looking forward to spring gobblers. Hope everyone else had a great season as well.


----------



## toolmkr20

Not sure why that one pic is sideways.


----------



## toolmkr20

What are you guys seeing this year? I picked up a second lease and have a few decent bucks running around. How old do you think this buck is? I am thinking 3.5. Can't wait to see how big he gets.


----------



## Dustin Pate

That buck may be 4. His back has a good sway to it. I need to get my cameras back in the woods. I usually try to have them going by July 1.


----------



## toolmkr20




----------



## ehunt




----------



## ehunt

Stud 8 pt been watching all spring/summer.


----------



## toolmkr20

Nice buck.


----------



## toolmkr20

Couple young bucks.


----------



## toolmkr20

Another decent buck plus the 7pt from above posts has put on some more bone.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

My Heard County buck from last year.


----------



## toolmkr20

Another pic of the young bachelor group and one of a young buck with the start of a drop tine.


----------



## ehunt

Big bodied 6. This deer has some age on him I believe.


----------



## ehunt

Zoom in left of feeder!


----------



## toolmkr20

Nice deer.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Been running my camera for a couple weeks now. This buck is really the only decent one I have pictures of so far. I have a lot of basket 8's running around just like I did last year. I was really hoping to have a few more shooters on camera. I usually have at least 2-3 over the last 5 years on this property. I'm sure there are more around or that will show up soon. I'm really on the fence about this deer. I think he is 4 looking back at some pictures from last year. He could be something special next year.


----------



## toolmkr20

Good looking deer Dustin.


----------



## ehunt




----------



## toolmkr20

Daytime pic of the 8pt and the poults are getting bigger.


----------



## toolmkr20

Big 6pt. Another pic of the big 8 and some fawns.


----------



## toolmkr20

Anyone take any Heard Co deer this past weekend?


----------



## toolmkr20

Another decent 8pt showing off for the camera.


----------



## Rackmaster

toolmkr20 said:


> Another decent 8pt showing off for the camera.View attachment 1038809


Great looking deer


----------



## ehunt

My 8 yr old made it happen Saturday morning! His first deer! Only help he needed was pulling the hammer back on the Marlin. He made a 65 yard shot. Deer dropped in its tracks. Now he is learning how to let the smaller ones walk. So pumped for him. He managed to take his first deer on the same land I took my first deer on 25 years ago ( not family land, leased private land) which is really cool in my book!

on another note the deer were moving exceptionally well Saturday morning and evening. But didn’t hear many shots at all.


----------



## toolmkr20

Great buck. Congrats to you and the young man.


----------



## lockhornes

Killed yesterday evening.


----------



## toolmkr20

Great buck Lockhornes! Congrats


----------



## toolmkr20

Went to check cameras today and found several fresh scrapes.


----------



## Jay Hughes

lockhornes said:


> Killed yesterday evening.View attachment 1047204


Awesome buck Ronnie!!


----------



## lockhornes

Thanks let one walk this morning about the same size a little heavier.


----------



## Jay Hughes

lockhornes said:


> Thanks let one walk this morning about the same size a little heavier.


You’re just rubbing it in now. ???


----------



## lockhornes

Bucks were chasing near Powers Cross Rd today. Another good from the club


----------



## Dustin Pate

Nice! I hunt that general area and plan to be in a stand a lot over the next 10 days.


----------



## toolmkr20

Another great buck.


----------



## ucfireman

I got a a liitle piece off Frolona, going to try it next week, anyone in that area?


----------



## toolmkr20

I have land on Frolona but haven’t hunted it this year.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

I hunt between Frolona and Little Texas.  I always see Good Rut Action around Christmas.


----------



## GWH

lockhornes said:


> Killed yesterday evening.View attachment 1047204


Nice Deer Ronnie


----------



## ehunt

Hunted all week this past week. More movement at beginning of week. Warm weather and moon had them moving a lot at night on our place. Should turn on in the next 10 days. Seen a spike chasing on Monday and just sporadic movement throughout week.


----------



## GWH

20 days and finally an update, everybody is finally realizing that there are not any  -deer in Heard county


----------



## Jay Hughes

GWH said:


> 20 days and finally an update, everybody is finally realizing that there are not any  -deer in Heard county


Sad but true


----------



## Dustin Pate

GWH said:


> 20 days and finally an update, everybody is finally realizing that there are not any  -deer in Heard county



There are, but it takes some major trigger control and most importantly time. Our tract of land has continued to get better and better over the last 6 years or so. 

It's been a weird season for us as far as movement. It has been either very good or cold as ice. The deer are still around on camera, so we are still after them.


----------



## toolmkr20

I have only not seen deer twice from the stand in Heard and have hunted quite a bit this year. I honestly believe it has more to do with property management and not the deer herd. Our property has a load of deer and several great bucks running around. Plus this time of year in Heard you may have a monster cross your property that you’ve never seen but get a shot at. I love Heard.


----------



## ehunt

My 4 Spartan cams CAME alive today! 3 of the 4 had over 100 pics and the 4th cam had like 76. Biggest 4 pt I’ve ever got pics of came cruising ( never got pics of him prior to today) 5 of 6 bucks are never before seen.. guys it’s  picking up fast with the cold front.


----------



## ehunt

ehunt said:


> My 4 Spartan cams CAME alive today! 3 of the 4 had over 100 pics and the 4th cam had like 76. Biggest 4 pt I’ve ever got pics of came cruising ( never got pics of him prior to today) 5 of 6 bucks are never before seen.. guys it’s  picking up fast with the cold front. View attachment 1053268View attachment 1053267


Look at his body size!!


----------



## ucfireman

That's what I was looking at. Not much for antlers but my good that's a lot of meat.
You sure he don't have brow tines? May be a 6pt, not that it makes a difference.


----------



## GWH

ehunt said:
My 4 Spartan cams CAME alive today! 3 of the 4 had over 100 pics and the 4th cam had like 76. Biggest 4 pt I’ve ever got pics of came cruising ( never got pics of him prior to today) 5 of 6 bucks are never before seen.. guys it’s picking up fast with the cold front. View attachment 1053268 View attachment 1053267
Must have migrated no


ehunt said:


> My 4 Spartan cams CAME alive today! 3 of the 4 had over 100 pics and the 4th cam had like 76. Biggest 4 pt I’ve ever got pics of came cruising ( never got pics of him prior to today) 5 of 6 bucks are never before seen.. guys it’s  picking up fast with the cold front. View attachment 1053268View attachment 1053267


Must have migrated north out of Troup County


----------



## Buckhead

I am in a lease near Corinth.  Things have really slowed down over last 2 weeks.  Still seeing a few does, but nothing like last season.  Last year witnessed rutting activity into January.  Hoping it is a temporary lull, 2nd rut will kick in or something.


----------



## toolmkr20

Had videos of bucks chasing this week. I hunt on hwy 100 just leaving Franklin towards Ephesus.


----------



## toolmkr20

Let’s get this one back to the top. How is everyone’s buck crops looking this year? Just now putting my cameras back out. Hopefully by this weekend I’ll have something worth posting.


----------



## antharper

Will be my first year hunting Heard co and pretty excited about what I’ve seen so far . I’m near Mt Pleasant church


----------



## Dustin Pate

I pulled a card a few weeks ago when I freshened up some mineral sites. This picture is from mid June and is the main deer I will be after. He is the same buck I posted a picture of last year. I believe him to be 5 years old. He is very much a homebody. I got his shed out of the same plot in February. Going to check the cameras later this week and will post any updated pics I get.


----------



## toolmkr20

He’s definitely a hoss Dustin. Good luck with him.


----------



## toolmkr20

Very disappointed in my card pulls today. One camera had absolutely zero pics other than me leaving and returning and the other only had a handful of doe. This time last year I had tons of buck pics in bachelor groups at these same cameras. May have to rethink my game plan for this spot. Maybe the weather has them traveling differently. Gonna give it another week or two before I move them I think.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Checked cameras today at lunch. Pretty happy with the last month's growth.


----------



## gma1320

Dustin Pate said:


> Check cameras today at lunch. Pretty happy with the last month's growth.View attachment 1092580View attachment 1092581


Nice one sir


----------



## toolmkr20

Great bucks Dustin. I had to go pull all my cameras for the next couple months. Timber company finally decided to start cutting after telling us months ago that they would be done. They were supposed to start in May and just started cutting two days ago. Kinda sucks that they won’t be done until gun season. Guess I’ll be doing my bow hunting at West Point and Corp land this year. ??‍??‍


----------



## Dustin Pate

toolmkr20 said:


> Great bucks Dustin. I had to go pull all my cameras for the next couple months. Timber company finally decided to start cutting after telling us months ago that they would be done. They were supposed to start in May and just started cutting two days ago. Kinda sucks that they won’t be done until gun season. Guess I’ll be doing my bow hunting at West Point and Corp land this year. ??‍??‍



I wouldn’t  be too sad. The best year we’ve ever had is the year my landowner cut timber. You could watch deer walk around the tractors as soon as they cut them off in the evenings.


----------



## Mac

I agree with what Dustin said!!


----------



## antharper

Yep deer are definitely use to timber cutting in Ga .


----------



## toolmkr20

Finally got something other than doe and fork horns. He ain’t huge but he’s encouraging. First decent one on camera since they started cutting.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Nice!


----------



## ehunt

My big 6 is back. Acorns everywhere right now. They’ve slowed down at the feeders. Loggers are hard at it on half our farm. Hasn’t seem to bothered the deer much on other half.


----------



## toolmkr20

The loggers started back on our property today. I hunt behind the Middle School off 100. They pulled out for several weeks and was hoping they were done for the season but nope. Oh well is what it is.


----------



## Jay Hughes

Still can’t get in our gate where the tornado came through. It completely destroyed my area. So, I am out club money and I have gone fishing.


----------



## gma1320

toolmkr20 said:


> The loggers started back on our property today. I hunt behind the Middle School off 100. They pulled out for several weeks and was hoping they were done for the season but nope. Oh well is what it is.


So do you hunt the 820 acres that is for sale behind the school?


----------



## ehunt

Welp guys so far tonight I’ve had 4 different bucks show up on my cell cams. Last week had 3 new ones show up. My steady residents have returned to pounding the feeders hard, even though the red oaks are still raining down.


----------



## Buckhead

Rut seems to be over.  At least on our lease near Corinth.  Deer sightings way down since Thanksgiving.   Hoping for a secondary rut.


----------

